# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  Cá nhân hóa Start Menu của Windows 10

## gialinhacbd

*So với Windows 8, Windows 10 đã được Microsoft đầu tư bài bản hơn, phù hợp hơn với người dùng máy tính để bàn cũng như máy tính không có màn hình cảm ứng. Một trong số đó phải kể đến việc Windows 10 đã mang menu Start trở lại. Thậm chí nó còn cho phép người dùng tùy biến tốt hơn so với các phiên bản Windows trước đây.*
Tùy biến nội dung của Start menu chủ yếu bao gồm các thao tác quen thuộc với trình đơn phụ khi nhấp chuột phải vào các ứng dụng. Ví dụ, nếu muốn thêm một *Tile* bất kỳ vào menu *Start*, chỉ cần tìm tile đó bằng cách sử dụng công cụ *Search* hoặc truy cập vào *App Apps* để xem toàn bộ danh sách các ứng dụng, kích chuột phải vào ứng dụng cần thêm vào menu *Start* và chọn *"Pin to Start"*.

Ngay lập tức, một shortcut của ứng dụng đó sẽ được thêm vào menu *Start*. Khi cần xóa bỏ shortcut đó để dọn dẹp menu *Start*, nhấp chuột phải vào ứng dụng đó rồi chọn *"Unpin from Start"*.

Ngoài ra, có thể thay đổi kích thước Tile và các shortcut trong menu *Start* bằng cách kích chuột phải vào chúng rồi chọn *Resize*.

Với tùy chọn Resize hiển thị, chỉ cần chọn một trong các tùy chọn kích thước hiện có để sử dụng. Hoặc cũng có thể lựa chọn từng tùy chọn một để có được kích thước phù hợp.

Nếu muốn tổ chức lại các shortcut trong menu Start? Đơn giản, kéo và thả chúng đến bất kỳ vị trí nào trên màn hình mà mình muốn.

Nếu muốn thay đổi màu sắc, kiểu trang trí cho menu Start, Windows 10 cũng cho phép người dùng thay đổi màu sắc của menu *Start* và cả thanh *Taskbar* theo nhu cầu. Để thực hiện, chỉ cần kích chuột phải vào khung trống và chọn “*Personalize*”.

Ở đây, người dùng có thể chọn các màu sắc có sẵn hoặc cũng có thể tự mix màu, điều chỉnh cường độ, độ sáng... để sao cho menu Start hiển thị đẹp hơn theo ý muốn.

Dù chưa phải là phiên bản chính thức, nhưng rõ ràng Windows 10 đã được Microsoft cải tiến tốt hơn menu Start, trong đó cho phép người dùng tùy biến và cá nhân hóa tốt hơn.

----------

